# Engine Management light on in my TT



## melodasi (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have a 2001 Audi TT cabriolet with 170K driven and yesterday the engine management light went on, I have noticed that when the car is in idle it is a bit inconsistent and also when I start the engine sometimes it does not start quickly. I took the car to a VW shop and they retrieve the fault codes from the memory and here they are:

P0020	-A- Camshaft Pos. Actuator Circ. Bank 2 Malfunction
P0102	Mass or Volume Air Flow Circ Low Input
P0113	Intake Air Temp.Circ High Input
P0238	Turbocharger Boost Sensor (A) Circ High Input
P0341	Camshaft Pos.Sensor Circ Range/Performance
P1137	Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel,Bank1 System too Rich
P1172	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Sign.2 Signal too Low
P1296	Cooling system malfunction
P1297	Connection turbocharger - throttle valve pressure hose
P1355	Cyl. 1, ignition circuit Open Circuit
P1358	Cyl. 2, ignition circuit Open Circuit
P1543	Throttle Actuation Potentiometer Signal too Low
P1570	Contr.Module Locked
P1579	Idle Speed Contr.Throttle Pos. Adaptation not started
P1602	Power Supply (B+) Terminal 30 Low Voltage
P1650	Data Bus Powertrain Missing message fr.instrument panel ECU

The car runs smooth when I drive. After they got those codes they clean up the memory and check if the light come again. So I drove about 200 Klm and so the light is now on again.
What do you guy think?

Marcelo


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sell it. :wink:


----------



## S7VTT (Jan 5, 2011)

Doesnt sound too healthy with those codes.... however on VAG group cars the Engine Temp Sensor is known to be a common problem. Its a £10 part and DIY change. I had the Eng Management light on mine years ago and identified through this forum thast 'may' be the issue. Changed it and hey presto problem fixed. It always ran fine though - I'm not a mechanic however I believe that this sensor could send wrong signals to the EMU thus could have variable effect on engine performance.

Search on this forum for instructions on how to change.

This may not be the problem but it may be a good cheap starting point.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

had same just before my visit to Wak at vagcheck, turned out was a split in the main hose going to air filter. so not sensing enough airflow and demanding more juice to compensate. has ure juice drain gone up by any chance


----------



## craig121 (Nov 7, 2010)

From what I was told(not gospel)

A faulty sensor of any kind can throw up many probs cause its a sender and can multiply, u need to clear running faults from sys, after this yourself or cheaper garage run car until dyagnostics appear from begining of cleared fault in order to diagnose original fault,

#Got no idea then yes sale, lotsa fault codes with little wisdom or cash= problems


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

melodasi said:


> The car runs smooth when I drive. After they got those codes they clean up the memory and check if the light come again. So I drove about 200 Klm and so the light is now on again.
> What do you guy think?
> 
> Marcelo


You need to re scan it again now the light has come back on - I suspect you won't get ALL those fault codes again.....then take it from there.

Saj


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

SAJ77 said:


> melodasi said:
> 
> 
> > The car runs smooth when I drive. After they got those codes they clean up the memory and check if the light come again. So I drove about 200 Klm and so the light is now on again.
> ...


+1 - re-scan & see what codes are back & compare to original list, then that should tell you the fault/faults causing the light to come on..


----------



## melodasi (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep!
I think I will take a the car again back to the garage and recheck, the mechanic from the VW shop said that it could be something related to wiring, since the car was running fine, but I am not, I will try to re-scan tomorrow and see what comes up.


----------



## melodasi (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It seems that the problems are not that bad, they retreive now the faults again and it droped to 3 codes only, 1296, 1297 and 1602.
About the cooling system malfunction, I have noticed that the car does not warm up, the temperature always stays a little over 50 degrees, but about the others I have no clue.
Any ideas of something that I could fix myself?

Marcelo


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

EML comes on regularly on my TTR!! Same codes too - pressure drop between throttle body etc etc ... had every sensor changed that showed up as a fault and it still comes on every month or so with the same codes. Car runs super smooth so I have resorted to checking codes when light comes on and then clearing them. 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

melodasi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It seems that the problems are not that bad, they retreive now the faults again and it droped to 3 codes only, 1296, 1297 and 1602.
> About the cooling system malfunction, I have noticed that the car does not warm up, the temperature always stays a little over 50 degrees, but about the others I have no clue.
> ...


If the car does not heat up then it is probably the thermostat which is a cheap part but a bugger to change, DIY if you are competent. It could be the temp sensor which is even cheaper and easy DIY.

Put 49c trick into Youtube and it will show you how to check to see if it is more likely to to be the thermostat or the sensor.

Best of luck

Charlie


----------



## melodasi (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will have a look at the temp sensor. Let u guys know.


----------

